# Ungewolltes Beenden des Fullscreens beim Zocken



## dippaz (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe bei meinem PC das Problem das sich regelmäßig aus dem Fullscreen von verschiedenen Spielen (z.b. Bioshock 3, Saints Row 3, AC:Blackflag) gekickt werde und sich das Game in die Taskleiste minimiert. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wieso, da es eben bei verschiedenen Spielen passiert und auch z.B. keinen Unterschied macht ob ich Uplay oder Steam nutze. Gibt auch nie irgend eine Meldung wodurch das ganze jetzt verursacht wurde.
Das Ganze ist mir bis jetzt ausschließlich beim Zocken passiert, der Fullscreen vom Internetbrowser,VLC-Player und Co bleibt langfristig ohne jede Art von Problemen erhalten.

*Jemand ne Idee/Vorschlag um dieses auf Dauer recht nervige Problem zu unterbinden?*

Specs:
Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (Service Pack 1)
Intel Xeon 1230v3
Geforce GTX 760
Asus H87-Pro
Asus Xonar DX
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600


----------



## Crush182 (18. Mai 2014)

Kommst du evtl. ausversehen auf die Windows-Taste oder Alt+Tab?

Beides schmeißt dich nämlich zurück auf den Desktop...


----------



## dippaz (18. Mai 2014)

nein eigentlich nicht, da ich die oben genannten spiele alle mit controller gespielt habe und die tastatur weit weg lag


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Mai 2014)

hab das auch sporadisch.

was hast du im hintergrund an software?


----------



## dippaz (21. Mai 2014)

also wollte jetzt mal nachsehen, was beim nächsten "Rausschmiss" aus dem Fullscreen exakt alles im Hintergrund läuft.
Da spielt mir aber wohl nun der altbekannte "Vorführeffekt" einen Streich, in den letzten Tagen beim "Super Meat Boy"-daddeln ist es zumindest gar nicht mehr aufgetreten ^^

Die vorher genannten Spiele waren ja sicherlich alle etwas rechenintensiver (alles auf Ultra gestellt) als momentan Super Meat Boy, frage mich ob es daran liegt, aber eigentlich sollten das mein PC doch trotzdem locker packen?!?

Naja sobald es wieder auftritt mach ich mal nen Screenshot von den Prozessen im Taskmanager und meld mich hier wieder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2014)

bei mir passiert das auch mit ac1, also an rechenintensiv scheints nicht zu liegen.

manchmal merk ich den effekt auch im firefox.


----------



## dippaz (15. Juni 2014)

So nach längerer Zeit der Ruhe darf (recht wenig gespielt) ich mich nun doch wieder damit rumschlagen. Gerade nei Darksiders II heute schon 3 mal wieder passiert. Im Anhang sind die Prozesse zu sehen welche 1 Sekunde nach dem Rausschmiss liefen. Vielleicht findet ja einer den Übeltäter


----------



## LastChaosTyp (15. Juni 2014)

Es gibt von Windows Meldungen, wenn zB. die Lizenz ungültig ist. Diese Meldungen rechts unten können aber sehr viele Geünde haben. Die werfen dich dann auf den Desktop, minimieren sich aber direkt, so dass du die nicht sofort siehst


----------



## dippaz (15. Juni 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Es gibt von Windows Meldungen, wenn zB. die Lizenz ungültig ist. Diese Meldungen rechts unten können aber sehr viele Geünde haben. Die werfen dich dann auf den Desktop, minimieren sich aber direkt, so dass du die nicht sofort siehst


 
 Aber warum passiert das nur bei manchen Spielen? Gerade bei Darksider 2 auch schon wieder recht häufig rausgeflogen, bei "Injustice: Gods Among Us" auch. Zwar deutlich seltener bei letzerem, aber dafür kostet das einen bei Online-Matches sofort den Sieg ... 

Meinst du die Meldungen wo unten rechts immer diese weiße Fahne ist (Warungscenter)? Eigentlich sind da bei mir Momentan keinerlei Nachrichten und trotzdem wurde ich gerade wieder mehrmals raus gekickt.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (16. Juni 2014)

Muss nicjt die weiße Fahne sein. Diese Nachricjten könnten auch ein "Geature" von irgendwelchen anderen Programmen sein


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. Juni 2014)

Und ich dachte MacGyver hat für alles eine Lösung?? Spaß muß sein.Ich würde alle Anwendung im hintergrund die du nicht benötigst mal deaktivieren
und nicht im hintergrund laufen lassen verbraucht unnötig recourcen.Und die Grafiksettings auf moderat einstellen und mal test obs wieder geschiet.


----------

